# ZOMBIE BABY jokes



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

What's another name for a zombie baby's all-you-can-eat buffet?

Pre-school.



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL, Good one!!*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Hyeh hyeh hyeh

- Wytchy


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

I think I'm going to burst from laughing! ::she says as she falls down on the ground laughing:: (or not)[]

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

ya funny hehehe hahaha hoohoohoo lol

Tiff


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Now be real careful when we deliver this zombie baby."
"What do you mean Doctor?"
"Well, if it's breech, coming out head-first, you could lose a hand!"
"Why are we inducing labor?"
"Well we've already waited 13 months and the zombie baby still hasn't eaten it's way out, it must have alot to chew on in there!"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*What's grosser than nailing a zombie baby to a post? 
Watching it pull itself off and then try and eat you. 

What's blue, red, and goes "pop"? 
A zombie baby exploding out of Cookie Monster's belly. 

What's red, and covered in ribbons? 
Zombie baby playing in intestines. 

What's green, blue, red, and tastes funny? 
A zombie baby eating a clown. 

What's white and red and wears rubber gloves? 
A doctor being eaten alive by a zombie baby. 

What's red and sits in a high chair? 
A zombie baby eating a twitching, human foot. 

What did the Mommy Aborigine say to the Daddy Aborigine? 
"A zombie baby ate my dingo!" 

What's cuter than a zombie baby? 
A zombie baby with a bunny head in its mouth. 

Q: What's the difference between a trampoline and a zombie baby? 
A: I take off my shoes when I jump on a trampoline

What's small, red, and can't turn around in a corridor? 
A zombie baby impaled on a 7-foot iron spear. 

What did the Zombie Mommy say to the Zombie Baby? 
"You have your Father's eyes…in your fists behind your back!" 

What's blue, covered with frost, and sits next to a turkey? 
Zombie baby in the freezer. 
*


The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice one Wicked

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How do you help a Zombie Baby to learn to blow his nose?
Two blasting caps and three sticks of dynamite is a start.

What is the difference between a Zombie Baby and an adult Midget Zombie?
The Zombie Baby might actually just be following it's "Nursing" instincts, no such excuse for the midget.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## spooksta (Sep 21, 2004)

whats groser than grose? a garbage can full of dead babys
whats groser than that? one thats alive on the bottom
whats groser than that? he eats his way through
whats groser than that? he makes it
whats groser than that? he goes back for seconds

whats black and blue and red all over and sits in the corner? a baby chewing on raser blades

whats green and black and brown and sits in the corner? the same baby three months later

whats worse than a dead baby? a dead baby in a clown suit

whats worse than a dead baby? a dead baby sitting next to a kid with down syndrom.

Whats worse than 10 dead babys on one tree? one dead baby on 10 trees


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I loved the last one.....

"Whats worse than 10 dead babys on one tree? one dead baby on 10 trees"

That killed me.


----------



## spooksta (Sep 21, 2004)

yes i love that one too. thats why i saved it for last


----------



## HorrorKane (Jul 13, 2005)

*What has green skin, black jeans and is the president of America and Russia at the sam time?*
_Well, not a Zombie Baby_


----------

